# Projects, projects, projects...



## Curlgoddess (Sep 23, 2008)

Holy pumpkins! I'm up to my ears in projects! Just a few weeks ago, I was bearly working on anything, now, I'm working on everything =)

I've now started the VERY early stages of my first ground breaker and also of my JOL monster =) 

I fiddled with the "plastic bag head" of my JOL moster for so long, trying to get the amature in the "perfect" shape. Stuffing and crumpling paper, taping up edges to give him a more natural shape, tying and re-tying string around it to get the sections just right >=) I must say, patience has paid off. I have a lovely amature, just waiting for me to cover it with paper mache =) 

The ground breaker is nothing more than part of a skull right now. I'm using one of my foam wally world skulls, covered in foil to make a paper mache one for my GB. I plan on trying to doctor it up, once it is safetly cut off of the foam amature, to make it look creepy... but this is a first for me, so we'll see what happens =)

So, in all, 192 days left, I'm feeling pretty good about the amount of things that I have bubbling in my cauldron. =)


----------

